# Do you wash your hydration pack bladder?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I've had a CamelBak Mule for years and have never washed the bladder except for the nozzle. I was looking at the tube today an it looked like there was some black gunk in it (it might just be etching on the tube though). Anyway, just wondering if anyone washes them.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I rinse mine out every time with hot water and hang it to dry. And flush the hose.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Every few rides I put one drop or two of soap and hot water and let it dry over night. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Every few months I rinse mine with a homemade concoction of sterilizing stuff. Otherwise, I keep it in the fridge full of water and never have any issues with it.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

I fill mine with hot salt water and let is sit every now and then to give it a freshening.

After each use I throw it in the freezer. It keeps any thing from growing in it. I thought everyone with a H2O pack did this.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I just dump out any unused water after the ride and hang it up to dry. I'll wash with the brush every few weeks or so.


----------



## T.Blazer (Aug 7, 2006)

Rinse it with mouthwash every once in a while, gives it that "rinse and spit" flavor.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Never, although if mine were growing black stuff I might change my tune.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

i keep mine frozen.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Empty it out. Fill it back up. Throw it in the freezer.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I only ever put water in mine, so frequent cleaning is not really a need. Sometimes I will rinse it once or twice. Usually I just dump the old water and put in the new.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

I rinse it out with water sometimes, even dishsoap on occasion. I try not to drink water that has been sitting in it for more than a week though.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

About once a month I fill it with hot water and add a cheap generic denture cleaner tablet and let sit overnight. Next morning flush several times and good to go. Otherwise drain and hang to dry.


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

I avoid using hot water in my Osprey as it would void the awesome warranty. I received these instructions from them in an email for keeping the bladder clean:

How to Clean a Hydraform Reservoir
To clean your Osprey HydraForm™ Reservoir we recommend using Osprey’s HydraFormReservoir Cleaning Kit which contains a reservoir cleaning brush, delivery system cleaning brush and a convenient drying rack:

Start by removing the HydraForm™ reservoir from your pack.

Soak your reservoir in warm, soapy water and scrub thoroughly with the cleaning brush.

Rinse and hang to dry thoroughly using the drying rack.

Incorporating the use of Nalgene® Hydration System and Bottle Cleaning Tablets on a regular basis in conjunction with your cleaning kit can be quite useful as well.

Leave the cap off for drying and during storage.
To clean your Osprey HydraForm™ water delivery hose, grasp bite valve in one hand and delivery hose in the other.

Firmly pull the bite valve to remove it from the delivery hose.

Scrub the delivery hose with the delivery system cleaning

Brush using mild soap and water.

Rinse and re-install the bite valve.
If you would like to remove the tube from the reservoir then grab the handle protecting the tube with one hand and hold the bottom with the reservoir with your other hand and push the handle towards the bottom of the reservoir. Then to remove the hose grasp the hose and pull with one hand and while holding the connector on the reservoir with the other hand

To reinstall push the tube back on. Then to reattach the handle while holding the bottom of the reservoir with one hand pull the handle toward you to snap it back on the hose connector reservoir.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I clean mine pretty regularly, My pack hangs on a hook in my Van and I often forget to empty it. Hate pulling it apart after rides and such to put the bladder in the frig/freeezer and there is NO WAY I'm putting the whole sweaty thing in there!! that's just gross!! :eekster: Even with just water in the pack you will build up a "slime" inside if not cleaned. Also mineral deposit buildup is likely even with filter waters..

Honestly putting it in the frig doesn't do anything good but drag out the growth, every time you ride it gets warm and the bacteria still grows, frig/freezing doesn't kill it, just holds it from growing as fast. The mouth piece should be cleaned after each ride or 2 Not cleaning the mouth piece is like kissing someone who never brushed their teeth... NASTY!!!! :bluefrown:

The cleaning tab's the pack companies sell are just denture tabs that are WAY over priced.. just get regular ones for like 1/10th the price.

Many companies sell cleaning brush kits, again WAY over priced to have their name on it. Nashbar sells a generic one for like $10...

Nashbar Hydration Cleaning Kit - Hydration Accessories

I just use regular dish soap and brush it out every few rides... simple, easy, clean.. no nastiness !!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

My bladder is going on six years old. It has never been scrubbed or seen any cleaning solutions and I only use it with sports drinks. No nasty black gunk, and all it takes is a rinse and storage in the freezer, maybe 90 seconds tops when I get home from a ride, it's less work than cleaning and lubing my chain.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

Just as a quick note to everybody... simply fill the bladder up about 1/4 the way with water and add a few tablespoons of lemon juice. Shake it around, and squeeze some out through the tube. Then empty it and hang it to dry. I usually wipe it out with a paper towel some.

The acidity of the lemon juice prohibits bacteria or mold from growing, and you won't be wasting money on cleaning tablets and the like. Plus gives your water a nice lemony flavor.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I tried the cleaning fluid from Performance. I thought I rinsed it throughly but it tasted like listerine for several rides after. Now I use the CamelBak cleaning tabs. I do that about once a month. In between I do a through hot (boiling from the instant hot faucet) rinse. 

The cleaning kit from Camelback with the hose cleaning snake, brush, and drying hanger is handy.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

If your water is chlorinated you can just fill it with water and let it sit in the fridge for a bit. That will kill any little buggers in there.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Every time I use it just like any cup or dish I use.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

*Never*

4 years and still haven't cleaned it once. What's the point, the water tastes fine and I haven't gotten sick. I have yet to see any type of mold or anything growing in it so no worries.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Chapped (o) Hole said:


> 4 years and still haven't cleaned it once. What's the point, the water tastes fine and I haven't gotten sick. I have yet to see any type of mold or anything growing in it so no worries.


SO I guess you never brush your teeth?rft:


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

One word: YES

I bleach mine.


----------



## Cutbert (Jul 26, 2010)

1) warm water & generic denture cleaning tabs overnight, flush thoroughly

2) if using flavoring products and you want refresh it to a neutral flavor: one or two table spoons of Arm & Hammer Baking Soda, fill with warm water, soak overnight, flush with cold water several times. if you don't get all of it out, it won't harm you and may even give you a fresh taste and clean farts even your woman could approve of.

I don't recommend dish soap because if you don't get it flushed completely it'll leave a soapy taste and enough soap left behind could give you the screaming sh_ts!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

thomllama said:


> Honestly putting it in the frig doesn't do anything good but drag out the growth, every time you ride it gets warm and the bacteria still grows, frig/freezing doesn't kill it, just holds it from growing as fast.


This is a really important statement. There are a lot of people on here who seem to think that freezing something will kill bacteria, which is completely false. Freezing bacteria just slows it down.

The only way to truly clean a bladder is with soap, bleach, lemon juice, vinegar, etc.

No, chlorinated tap water does not sanitize. 
No, freezing the bladder does not sanitize. 
Yes, you should clean out your bladder on a regular basis, especially if you put something other than water in it.


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

once a week,warm water,denture tab


----------



## mr.bubbles (May 4, 2011)

This is how you get your good bacteria. ; )


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 3, 2008)

Do the guys who don't clean their hydration bladder also leave their waterbottles unwashed? What about water glasses?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

i wash it after every ride,

1/4 of it with hot water and a DROP of antibacterial dish soap
swish it around a bit
hold it up and let it drain through the delivery tube
rinse and repeat
scrub mouth piece with soap as well

good to go, takes 2 minutes.

if you arent cleaning yours, that's pretty disgusting and just asking to get sick.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Mike83 said:


> Do the guys who don't clean their hydration bladder also leave their waterbottles unwashed?


In fact, I do leave my water bottles unwashed. I only ever put water in them, so I just dump out the old and refill.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> In fact, I do leave my water bottles unwashed. I only ever put water in them, so I just dump out the old and refill.


your mouth has bacteria in it, that goes onto the bottle nipple or even backwashes into it. you may just fill it up with water but there is more than saliva and water in your mouth.

couple that with sitting around being unwashed...the sealed in moisture inside the bottle PROMOTES bacterial growth.

my $.02


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mr.bubbles said:


> This is how you get your good bacteria. ; )


Lol, no. :madman:


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

mr.bubbles said:


> This is how you get your good bacteria. ; )


you put yogurt in your pack?


----------



## C Booty (May 26, 2011)

I agree with some of the earlier posts. I add a few drops of lemon juice each time i fill it up. I clean it every few months wit the camelbak tabs. They key is to dry it very well. I use the camelbak yellow hangers tht came with th cleaning pack.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Bacteria from my mouth gets in there? But isn't it already in my mouth? Will it be that bad if it goes back in?


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

Oatbag said:


> Bacteria from my mouth gets in there? But isn't it already in my mouth? Will it be that bad if it goes back in?


that bacteria is good and dandy in your mouth with your saliva constantly recycling and/or you eating and drinking. it never gets to a level that would effect you because it doesn't have a chance to sit around and multiply....

now stuff that bacteria in a plastic bag, sealed, with moisture.....


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Waltah said:


> your mouth has bacteria in it, that goes onto the bottle nipple or even backwashes into it. you may just fill it up with water but there is more than saliva and water in your mouth.


I dump the old completely out first. Sometimes I rinse the bottle, but not always. It's not like I'm saving copious amounts of the old water.

I use packs more than bottles. With packs, I dump and refill. Whatever's in the tube, I suck it out and spit it until I reach the fresher water. Once in awhile I take time to rinse. Once, maybe twice per season at most I'll clean using a bleach solution or a cleaning tablet. That method works for me. I am just not willing to spend 20 minutes cleaning after each and every ride. Why, that'd amount to almost as much time per week as I spend on mtbr.com.


----------



## 1adamb (Aug 26, 2011)

My pack is relatively new, but all I do is rinse and let dry... the guy at the store said he'll rinse his with mouthwash and then re-rinse with plain water and then let dry. I'll probably do the mouthwash or add lemon juice after reading this thread....


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> I dump the old completely out first. Sometimes I rinse the bottle, but not always. It's not like I'm saving copious amounts of the old water.
> 
> I use packs more than bottles. With packs, I dump and refill. Whatever's in the tube, I suck it out and spit it until I reach the fresher water. Once in awhile I take time to rinse. Once, maybe twice per season at most I'll clean using a bleach solution or a cleaning tablet. That method works for me. I am just not willing to spend 20 minutes cleaning after each and every ride. Why, that'd amount to almost as much time per week as I spend on mtbr.com.


20 minutes is a long time. a rinse with a SMALL drop of anti-bac dishsoap , drain, rinse, and redrain takes all of 2 minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1adamb (Aug 26, 2011)

ugg, was just cleaning my bladder and mouth pieice afte a ride and tore my mouth piece....grrrrrrr.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> This is a really important statement. There are a lot of people on here who seem to think that freezing something will kill bacteria, which is completely false. Freezing bacteria just slows it down.
> 
> The only way to truly clean a bladder is with soap, bleach, lemon juice, vinegar, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm a RN and work with an Infectious Disease doctor who is in the Army Reserve (so he's used Camelbaks before). And I asked him about putting the bladder in the fridge between rides. He said it's not optimal, but it's not going to make you sick either. I have a Dakine pack with a quick release hose. I let the hose air dry and wash it and the mouthpiece weekly with denture cleaner. I'll clean the bladder monthly. Been doing this for a few years and haven't had any GI issues or been sick (sore throat, etc). Remeber guys your stomach bile is acidic and will kill a good deal of harmful bacteria,


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

only use water in mine. never cleaned it out.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

I read somewhere that its good practice to just throw the camelbak in the freezer after every ride. That way the mold wont build up and the pack will be nice and cold when you're ready to use it.

EDIT: Just read the rest of the posts, nevermind I guess :madman: When I get my camelbak I'll go the denture tabs route, same goes with the bottles. I'm just use to just filling them with boiling water every few rides and pouring it out.


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

Waltah said:


> your mouth has bacteria in it, that goes onto the bottle nipple or even backwashes into it. you may just fill it up with water but there is more than saliva and water in your mouth.
> 
> couple that with sitting around being unwashed...the sealed in moisture inside the bottle PROMOTES bacterial growth.
> 
> my $.02


This.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I pour a couple shots of 100 proof vodka in it and swish it around then pour it out into my mouth.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

pascale27 said:


> I'm a RN and work with an Infectious Disease doctor who is in the Army Reserve (so he's used Camelbaks before). And I asked him about putting the bladder in the fridge between rides. He said it's not optimal, but it's not going to make you sick either.


Actually, I've done research that shows the opposite of what your doctor said. I have extensive experience in a biological lab environment (working in assay manufacturing - think Invitrogen) and I know that unless you sanitize or sterilize your water, it grow and harbor bacteria even overnight. Since your mouth is full of bacteria, I assume you have plenty of exposure sucking on a camelback hose to generate a nice culture. Cooling the environment down just slows down its reproduction.

Think about it this way - if you somehow have a small amount of harmful bacteria in your mouth that normally wouldn't hurt you, you could allow that bacteria to multiply into a dangerous amount within your water bottle (or in our case, the camelback mouthpiece.) Next time you go take a drink, you're exposed to a population that's orders of magnitude greater in size than what was in your mouth to begin with, which could cause problems.

As a scientist (and homebrewer!) who understands the ease and danger of contamination, I prefer to not take any chances .


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> Think about it this way - if you somehow have a small amount of harmful bacteria in your mouth that normally wouldn't hurt you, you could allow that bacteria to multiply into a dangerous amount within your water bottle (or in our case, the camelback mouthpiece.) Next time you go take a drink, you're exposed to a population that's orders of magnitude greater in size than what was in your mouth to begin with, which could cause problems.


And dumping the old water and putting in fresh isn't enough? I have to scrub and disinfect the thing each time? I am not interested in becoming a slave to my water bag. A typical weekday ride for me is around 90 minutes. I don't want to have to come and spend another 20-30 minutes on cleaning.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> And dumping the old water and putting in fresh isn't enough? I have to scrub and disinfect the thing each time? I am not interested in becoming a slave to my water bag. A typical weekday ride for me is around 90 minutes. I don't want to have to come and spend another 20-30 minutes on cleaning.


Oh I'm sure that helps a bunch, but properly cleaning a bag takes less than two minutes. You sound a little crazy when you say 20-30. :crazy:

I don't do a thorough wash of my bag every time..just maybe every few days of riding, or if I haven't ridden in a while. I usually just rinse it out with hot water.

I mean, whatever, you could go your entire life without washing your bag and be totally fine. I was just sharing some knowledge from a scientific standpoint, FWIW.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

How to clean a hydration bladder
That's what I do post ride, unless i'm doing back-to-back rides. P.S. That is my instructable in case the name didn't tip you off


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> Oh I'm sure that helps a bunch, but properly cleaning a bag takes less than two minutes. You sound a little crazy when you say 20-30. :crazy:


It's more than two minutes. There's a lot of fiddly work involved. I've got to empty the dirty dishes from the sink, unthread that execrable tube from the pack and remove the water bag, curse camelback for making lid that won't unscrew, dump the old water, rummage around for those cleaning tablets (or mix up some water+bleach solution), dump the solution into the bag, swish it all around, let it soak a few minutes, swish it some more, run all the solution out through the hose to be sure the hose is also disinfected, and then fill and rise the bag several times to get the chemical taste out of it. Then I have to put it back into the pack again. It's more than a two-minute process.

And each rinse I must run the water through the hose to make sure that's de-bleached. That is slow going, draining the bag through the hose.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> It's more than two minutes. There's a lot of fiddly work involved. I've got to empty the dirty dishes from the sink, unthread that execrable tube from the pack and remove the water bag, curse camelback for making lid that won't unscrew, dump the old water, rummage around for those cleaning tablets (or mix up some water+bleach solution), dump the solution into the bag, swish it all around, let it soak a few minutes, swish it some more, run all the solution out through the hose to be sure the hose is also disinfected, and then fill and rise the bag several times to get the chemical taste out of it. Then I have to put it back into the pack again. It's more than a two-minute process.


LOL! That does sound like a lot of work. Try this:

1. Open the lid.
2. Fill with hot water and a drop of dish soap. I'm a big fan of Seventh Generation "Free and Clear" dish soap - no odors or dyes, and rinses clean.
3. Close lid.
4. Shake.
5. Dump out soapy water and flush with hot water. I find that taking off the mouthpiece helps flush the bladder.
6. Done.

I just went to the sink and tried it (working from home today.) Took me well under 2 mins. Then again, I only use water in my camelback...if you use energy mix, it may take a bit longer.

Alternatively, you can pour some lemon juice in the pack and let it sit until your next ride. Pour, rinse, add lemon, add water, shake, sit, pour, rinse, done.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> LOL! That does sound like a lot of work. Try this:
> 
> 1. Open the lid.
> 2. Fill with hot water and a drop of dish soap. I'm a big fan of Seventh Generation "Free and Clear" dish soap - no odors or dyes, and rinses clean.


Does dish soap really do anything that rinsing won't? Is there really any disinfectant action to be had from a single drop of soap?



> 3. Close lid.
> 4. Shake.
> 5. Dump out soapy water and flush with hot water. I find that taking off the mouthpiece helps flush the bladder.


It is true that the mouthpiece on my latest camelback falls off much too readily. So removing it is no problem.



> 6. Done.


Do you store the bag wet? Propping the thing open to dry it always a pain, and usually involves shoving an unsterile coat hanger into the bag.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

JonathanGennick said:


> Does dish soap really do anything that rinsing won't? Is there really any disinfectant action to be had from a single drop of soap?
> 
> It is true that the mouthpiece on my latest camelback falls off much too readily. So removing it is no problem.
> 
> Do you store the bag wet? Propping the thing open to dry it always a pain, and usually involves shoving an unsterile coat hanger into the bag.


Washing with dish soap doesn't sanitize the bag, but it does remove most of the dirt, oil, whatever is leftover in it. To me it' more about washing away contaminants, not killing them, like washing your hands. When I want to sanitize, I'll use lemon juice or the Star San I use on my homebrew equipment, and I'll do it every few rides.

I usually wash the bag with soap and hot water before I use it, and dump out excess water after I'm done.


----------



## 1adamb (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I don't actually do this but now this thread has got me thinking. At my house, I have a UV light for my well system. The UV light is supposed to either kill or at least ruin the reproductive system of bacteria... so they can't reproduce and grow to dangerous levels. Maybe I should just get a UV lamp and hit the bladder system with it after riding?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> I usually wash the bag with soap and hot water before I use it, and dump out excess water after I'm done.


Well, you might convince me here. A quick rinse with soap wouldn't be that bad if I did while _preparing _for a ride. After all, that's when I'm ordinarily dumping the bag and refiling it anyway. So a swishing of soapy water followed by a rinse wouldn't necessarily take much additional time.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> Actually, I've done research that shows the opposite of what your doctor said. I have extensive experience in a biological lab environment (working in assay manufacturing - think Invitrogen) and I know that unless you sanitize or sterilize your water, it grow and harbor bacteria even overnight. Since your mouth is full of bacteria, I assume you have plenty of exposure sucking on a camelback hose to generate a nice culture. Cooling the environment down just slows down its reproduction.
> 
> Think about it this way - if you somehow have a small amount of harmful bacteria in your mouth that normally wouldn't hurt you, you could allow that bacteria to multiply into a dangerous amount within your water bottle (or in our case, the camelback mouthpiece.) Next time you go take a drink, you're exposed to a population that's orders of magnitude greater in size than what was in your mouth to begin with, which could cause problems.
> 
> As a scientist (and homebrewer!) who understands the ease and danger of contamination, I prefer to not take any chances .


The dakine pack has a detachable hose. That if doesn't get washed will show some funk. But I rinse out and clean the hose and mouthpiece. I'm sure maybe a small amount of bacteria travels back down the hose and into the bladder itself but it hasn't been enough to make me sick. I clean the bladder once a month. I ride 3-4 days a week and store the bladder in the fridge when not riding. I've done this for a few years without any issues. The doc said it's not a great idea but you'll probably be ok. He wasn't really endorsing my practice. I never pit anything but water in the bladder. So far my evidence based practice shows no I'll effects from what I've been doing.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I blow out the hose on my Dakine/Hydrapak and then place a little bit of water in the reservoir and chuck it in the freezer.

Every once in awhile I drop in a denture cleaning tablet, let it sit for an hour or two and wash out.

Only run water and Nuun in my pack. Never noticed any funkiness/growth.

I don't want to be pedantic but maybe some of this has to do with where people live.

For example, I'm in Prescott (AZ) which is upper desert/chaparral and it is pretty dry (nearly always under 10% humidity) and warm (85-90) here.

Hanging my pack/hose in the garage here in Prescott would yield a different experience than in say Seattle or Minneapolis where things are much more humid/wet on a consistent basis.


----------



## MysticKJ (Jul 4, 2011)

after each ride, i fill it with hot water and soap...drain it and repeat once more without soap, then store in in the freezer till the next ride...


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

I do nothing. If I kill the bladder off I'll probably open it up to air out. If I don't I throw my pack in the closet until next time. Sometimes I'll dump out the old water before refilling it, but sometimes I just top it off.

Also, I determine if it's time to wash a nalgene by smelling it - if it smells bad, it gets washed.

I haven't died yet.


----------



## nshadow (Sep 23, 2009)

I only wash mine if I put something more than water in it, like Gatorade or something. I've never had a problem with just water, but I did find mold once after using Gatorade once and letting it sit for awhile.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

I dump it out and hang it open to dry if I'm not going to use it for a week or so, but I've been using it more, so what usually happens is after the ride, I just leave it. When I'm prepping for a ride I dump the old water, fill with new, bleed the hose of the old water that tastes like plastic, and go. 

No smells that are off enough to make me want to clean it. It doesn't give me the shits! Can't argue with results.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I freeze mine after sloshing fresh water through it after every ride...almost never have to clean it...maybe once a year if that.


----------



## Delirious (Jun 12, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> In fact, I do leave my water bottles unwashed. I only ever put water in them, so I just dump out the old and refill.


I have a kleen kanteen at work thats never been washed. Just rinse and refill with water. Been going like that for over a year.

I also never wash my bladder, just rinse and put it in the freezer after each ride. Unless it has some slim in it or scale build up I don't see the point. And yes I do wash my hands numerous times a day, take showers and clean my house more than I should (neat freak).


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

After every ride. Otherwise, stuff starts growin in the bottom


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep, I use half a Milton tablet in mine after each ride. Been using the same Camelbak for six years.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

AC/BC said:


> I pour a couple shots of 100 proof vodka in it and swish it around then pour it out into my mouth.


Best idea yet. Sterilize the bladder and catch a buzz at the same time.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

mtnbean said:


> I do nothing. If I kill the bladder off I'll probably open it up to air out. If I don't I throw my pack in the closet until next time. Sometimes I'll dump out the old water before refilling it, but sometimes I just top it off.
> 
> Also, I determine if it's time to wash a nalgene by smelling it - if it smells bad, it gets washed.
> 
> I haven't died yet.


I've been doing this exact thing since 1989 with about 7 Camelbak brand bladders. Have never gotten sick or dead from bad water. I've made 2 mistakes during this time:

1) Put Gatorade in a bladder once. I left the pack overnight without rinsing and it got moldy. Water from that bladder never tasted right again (even with bleach).

2) Ran out of water on the trail and treated stream water with iodine tablets. The iodine permanently stained and flavored the bladder. I didn't get sick, so as an emergency response it wasn't that bad a choice.

These 2 bladders are the only ones I have ever "washed" and washing didn't help, so I threw them both out.

Those of you who think that chlorinated tap water is of no benefit should look up "residual effect". The residual effect and consistent use of only water in the bladder will keep the bacterial load low enough that your healthy immune system will prevent any illness.


----------



## gillotte (Oct 22, 2011)

on the other hand you could just be asymptomatic and wont know until it hits you but to each their own and if it works for you do it havent used mine alot but so far just simple rinsing and you dont need to put in hangars to dry it. just crumple up a paper towel or 2. i have the newer style bladder that has that plastic down the middle forget the name. so i just stuff a towel down each side and hang the hose and bladder open.


----------



## Jacknife417 (Nov 10, 2011)

Tony said:


> I've been doing this exact thing since 1989 with about 7 Camelbak brand bladders. Have never gotten sick or dead from bad water. I've made 2 mistakes during this time:
> 
> 1) Put Gatorade in a bladder once. I left the pack overnight without rinsing and it got moldy. Water from that bladder never tasted right again (even with bleach).
> 
> ...


Exactly, I only put filtered water in my camelbak and use it frequently so I only clean mine if it has been sitting for an extended period of time.

No issues here.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Didn't read this thread from the top. But...

I only use water, both from the tap and filtered. Clean my bladder once a year _maybe _with a bleach solution. Often leave water in my pack for a week after a ride. I only dump it out and refill. Never once had a problem.

FWIW I live in Phoenix and my pack stays in the garage even with old water in it, temps easily hit 115+ I'm sure. In an air tight environment like my bladder mold doesn't grow. Hell, I'm not sure any microbes can grow here


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

bank5 said:


> I've had a CamelBak Mule for years and have never washed the bladder except for the nozzle. I was looking at the tube today an it looked like there was some black gunk in it (it might just be etching on the tube though). Anyway, just wondering if anyone washes them.


I've had mine for 9 months and when it was new, for 3 months, I was cleaning it monthly with foam dish soap, baby bottle brush, camel back tube brush and I rinse it with warm water (both tap and filtered). I then put water or power drinks on it and leave it in the freezer.

Few months back, I stopped cleaning it every month. Somewhere here, I read that I can just put it in the freezer and then refill or refill then freeze. Anyway, the other night, I pulled out my bladder (after not cleaning it for about 6 months) after my ride and noticed what you saw, black gunk. I thought it was just the etching on the tube as well but when I looked closer on the top cover, it was gunk! I dump the water that was inside it and brushed it all off. I only use foam soad so that the soap doesnt get stuck on the bladder like those liquid soaps. From now on, I'll clean it more often.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

My tube has delaminated (sp?) on the inside so I use a different tube now. Not due to funkyness, I presume just due to the heat and age of it, it was at least 4 years old.


----------



## Canyon93108 (Nov 9, 2011)

Generally I wash mine out as soon as I get home with tap water. I only have issues when I get lazy and don't clean it out for a few days.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Let the record show we are now 75 posts into this thread without a single person who says, "I got sick because I wasn't cleaning my bladder right." Given that, and given my own lack of adverse consequences from following the same slacker sometimes-rinse, never-wash approach used by several others here, I don't see much reason to change. No offense intended, but it seems to me like The Scientists here are solving a problem that doesn't actually exist.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

OldManBike said:


> Let the record show we are now 75 posts into this thread without a single person who says, "I got sick because I wasn't cleaning my bladder right." Given that, and given my own lack of adverse consequences from following the same slacker sometimes-rinse, never-wash approach used by several others here, I don't see much reason to change. No offense intended, but it seems to me like The Scientists here are solving a problem that doesn't actually exist.


Seriously? 

Reused water bottles carry dangerous bacteria: researchers - CBC News

7 Healthcast - Water Bottle Bacteria

Bacteria Lurking In Your Re-Filled Water Bottle - KAUZ-TV: NewsChannel 6 Now | Wichita Falls, TX

A popular experiment in my university's undegrad bio labs was to generate bacterial cultures with samples acquired from different commonly-used items. Things like pencils, pens, door handles, faucet handles, toilet bowls, water bottles, toothbrushes etc. The cultures generated from the water bottles/toothbrushes would almost always top the list.

I've seen first-hand the amount of bacteria that can thrive in a plastic water bottle. I see no reason why it wouldn't do the same in a Camelback. It's the same reason why I wash my dishes well and I try to sanitize my toothbrush pretty regularly.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

When I said "a problem that doesn't actually exist," I meant that people didn't seem to be getting sick from this in real world use, not that no bacteria existed in the bladder.

And when you said, "It's the same reason why I . . . try to sanitize my toothbrush pretty regularly," you were reinforcing my decision.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

OldManBike said:


> When I said "a problem that doesn't actually exist," I meant that people didn't seem to be getting sick from this in real world use, not that no bacteria existed in the bladder.
> 
> And when you said, "It's the same reason why I . . . try to sanitize my toothbrush pretty regularly," you were reinforcing my decision.


The fact that a handful of people on a mountain bike forum haven't reported any adverse events (that they were aware of) doesn't mean that it hasn't happened.

It's highly unlikely that if people _did_ get sick, they would attribute their illness to their contaminated bladder in the first place. That doesn't mean it hasn't happened. It's very likely that I've been sick from self-contaminated water in the past, but I didn't directly attribute it to that source.

Seriously, what are people going to think if they get a stomach bug or some other kind of illness? Are they really going to go directly to their camelback? Probably not. They would more likely try to pin it on something they ate, or the flu.

The goal for me here was to point out that reused water bottles and camelbacks are sources of bacterial contamination, even if they were only filled with water. Anyone who says otherwise isn't aware of the facts.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Fair enough. Hell, for all I know, my last half dozen illnesses may have, unbeknownst to me, been caused by dirty water bladders and inadequately sanitized toothbrushes.

Anyhow, thanks for sharing your knowledge on the matter, I found it informative even if not behavior-altering for me.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

What I do is first rinse out the bladder with hot soapy water , rinse , then add hot water again with a couple drops of bleach , and then rinse out . Takes a few minutes but it is sanitized in this matter , as for storage it either goes in frig or freezer until next use . I always empty out my bag after every ride and clean it after every ride .

This method is used in my 3 compartment sink in my food establishment I own , and this is always instructed by the health department . So I'm sure if we use this bleach and hot water to clean pots , pans , and dishes , I'm sure it will do the trick for cleaning our bladders


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Reused water bottles carry dangerous bacteria: researchers - CBC News
> 
> ...


never cleaned mine, never been sick, never seen any bacteria growing , but never made a agar culture from it either. cultures from the hands were always at the top of the list as well.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

lone ranger nh said:


> never cleaned mine, never been sick, never seen any bacteria growing , but never made a agar culture from it either. cultures from the hands were always at the top of the list as well.


Yep. It's funny to see that more bacterial colonies grew on cultures sourced from water bottles than toilet bowls. Your mouth can be a very dirty place.

If I were still in the lab I'd use some extra plates to culture some _camelbacteria_, but I don't really have access to that equipment anymore.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Yep. It's funny to see that more bacterial colonies grew on cultures sourced from water bottles than toilet bowls. Your mouth can be a very dirty place.
> 
> If I were still in the lab I'd use some extra plates to culture some _camelbacteria_, but I don't really have access to that equipment anymore.


Your mouth* is* filthy almost always... this is why you never punch another guy in the mouth. If you get a deep bite from somebody you should get a course of antibiotic. I won't show you the pictures. 

If you "blow back" into the thing maybe wash it more.


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

My bladder has blue ice built into it in a separate compartment, after each ride i just rinse it out and toss it in the freezer. Every once in a while I'll wash it out with a drop of dish soap. Its been 10 years and still no mold.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

I've always just flushed my mine with fresh water and hung up. I now here/read that Camelbak says to wash and keep in freezer?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

They've probably gotten better in the last decade, but my experience with C-bak bladders is they seem to grow funk and retain odors more readily than other options.

I use the 2.5 liter Platypus bottles from Cascade Designs/MSR.

Platypus Platy Bottle - 70 fl. oz. - Free Shipping at REI.com

I've never had one grow visible or smell-able funk, even after being forgotten for days with sports drink left in them. Just rinse and go. (Said oversights have left the dreaded black fuzz growing in the hose; I do clean that and its parts with a hose brush when they appear funky.)

Instead of refilling on a hot day, you simply swap the empty for your "reserve bladder." (Awesome for bikepacking, etc.) Running a couple of them less than full can give you a queue as far as your total liquid consumption, and can give options of what you choose to drink. They're light as anything and, when empty, fold down small enough to fit in a pocket. The cap is interchangeable with a 2 liter soda bottle cap. They stand up on their own; nice when using a pump-style filter. They're burly, too--seen one fail (under unusually tough conditions) in the hunderds of times I've used them. Have no want to go back to C-bak bladders, but am open to all persuasion.

They used to sell just the elbow adapter, but now you have to pony up for a hose and bite valve with it. I prefer the C-bak bite valves, which work with the Platy hose.

Platypus Drinking Tube - Free Shipping at REI.com

It's cool to have a stack of these bottles lying around--I use them for other activities. If they ever leak or de-laminate, Cascade will happily send you a replacement, no matter how used or old.

Pardon my stray from the immediate question. I don't own stock in Cascade/MSR!

Mike


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

Rinse mine out after every ride just with water. But about once a month I put some WHITE VINEGAR in it suck it through the pipe leave for next ride then rince. Safe no chemicals in mine.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

walkertalker said:


> Rinse mine out after every ride just with water. But about once a month I put some WHITE VINEGAR in it suck it through the pipe leave for next ride then rince. Safe no chemicals in mine.


I just store mine in the freezer, but that's a good idea there.


----------



## Daveooo (Jul 16, 2008)

2nd attempt to post the 1st is lost!

anyway, I'll try the lemon juice trick (surly the vinegar/cleaning stuff would leave a bad taste?) as my drinking tube hads gone a little spotty as I haven't used it for a couple of months. Taking of the ends is a pain, but when needs must.... maybe it's time for a new tube?

Bladder wise I use a Hydrapak (for some reason I can't put up a link - hence why I lost my 1st attempt) which is colsed by a erm, strange thing that I can't describe! at the top of the bladder which is then folded over and then back folded and velcoed to seure. Meaning the whole top can be opened to easily pour our the contents, it can also be turned inside out for seay cleaning/drying!

P.S. why when a scientific explination is posted is it ignored/joked upon/ridiculed? surely it's just advice on good practice and preventing illness? most people wear helemts but how often do you need them? ie prevention because it's sensible.


----------



## Daveooo (Jul 16, 2008)

I see I need to post more till I can add links!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Daveooo said:


> 2nd attempt to post the 1st is lost!
> 
> anyway, I'll try the lemon juice trick (surly the vinegar/cleaning stuff would leave a bad taste?) as my drinking tube hads gone a little spotty as I haven't used it for a couple of months. Taking of the ends is a pain, but when needs must.... maybe it's time for a new tube?
> 
> ...


you'll probably need to get a little brush kit, pretty much all the methods mentioned will work to kill the germs. bacteria, whatevers but the black dots probably wont get removed. 
I like this one better than the Camel unit, has better brushes and the drying rack.

to remove the hose it's actually easy, just run really hot tap water through it for a min. the hose will soften and pull off easy. clean it, run the hot water through it again to plug it back on. then slam it with cold tap water, the plastic will quickly constrict and seal up nicely.

I still prefer just plan old rubbing alcohol over all the others. it's the only thing I have found that leaves absolutely no taste, rinses wicked easy, kills everything, and can be used almost immediately after. yes make sure you rinse it out good and leave it to the air for a min or two after and all the alcohol will be rinsed or evaporate. a quick sniff will tell you if the alcohol is still there. and if you need to run more water through.

and yes, not cleaning your pack wont kill you.. just ask this guy, he's still alive...


----------



## Daveooo (Jul 16, 2008)

thomllama said:


> you'll probably need to get a little brush kit, pretty much all the methods mentioned will work to kill the germs. bacteria, whatevers but the black dots probably wont get removed.


I've got a brush, I'll be giving it a scrub this weekend, before I need it!



thomllama said:


> to remove the hose it's actually easy, just run really hot tap water through it for a min. the hose will soften and pull off easy. clean it, run the hot water through it again to plug it back on. then slam it with cold tap water, the plastic will quickly constrict and seal up nicely.


I did in fact try something simular with steam from the kettel when changing to a non manky tube!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

thomllama said:


> you'll probably need to get a little brush kit, pretty much all the methods mentioned will work to kill the germs. bacteria, whatevers but the black dots probably wont get removed.
> I like this one better than the Camel unit, has better brushes and the drying rack.
> 
> to remove the hose it's actually easy, just run really hot tap water through it for a min. the hose will soften and pull off easy. clean it, run the hot water through it again to plug it back on. then slam it with cold tap water, the plastic will quickly constrict and seal up nicely.
> ...


Goodness... Rubbing alcohol doesn't kill everything!

Light scrubbing, soap and water.

Also be careful not to end up drinking any rubbing alcohol, that might be the end of you!


----------



## doostsays (Jan 6, 2012)

I filled my buddy's camelback up with Redstag and soda for Philadelphia's Mummer's parade last year....



...It has never been the same since


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

doostsays said:


> i filled my buddy's camelback up with redstag and soda for philadelphia's mummer's parade last year....
> 
> ...it has never been the same since


lol!


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

I just chuck it in the freezer when I'm not using it (empty). 

have used the same bladder for around 2-3 years and no trouble yet


----------



## JonMX5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just empty mine and hang it upside down to dry. I hang it from my bike in a way that the outside edges are squeezed enough to prop the bladder open so it can air out. There's no reason to be obsessive about germs. How is your immune system going to stay strong if it never has to work because you sanitize everything?


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

i ride about 3 times a week if not more and with a 100oz camelback i typically just add ice and top it off with water before each ride. i havent been sick at all in about 3 years so i havent really worried about cleaning it all too often. maybe once every six months i will give it a good cleaning and rinse it with one of the camelback cleaning tablets. with a busy schedule i wont be changing my ways.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

never wash it. but occasionally buy a new one every 5 years or so.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I always wash the mouthpiece with dish soap and water. Rinse out the bladder and run warm water through it and occasionally will squeeze some soap out of the sponge into the bladder and run some soapy stuff through the hose. It only takes a few minutes so even if it's not doing any good it's only a small investment of time.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Never wash mine. I use it several times a week, and always fill up with tap water. If I'm gonna let it sit for a few weeks, I make sure to dry it completely.


----------



## beerrun (Jul 31, 2007)

my tap water was enough chlorine in it to make it all good. 
on the other hand, from one use with gatorade or other mix i get this nasty slime, but a good rinse takes care of it. 
some times the water has this nice smoky flavor because i forgot to clean the tube -- that black mold is character-building 
had the same camelbak for going on ten years.


----------



## Dustinf (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in the military and I have heard of a few guys talk about putting a little mouth wash threw it with hot water. Havent tried it myself though


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Just rinse mine out and stick it in the freezer. Been using the same bladder for 3-4 years.


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

quick rinse then straight into the freezer kills any germs/bacteria wife hates it in there but other than that a great trick


----------



## stebi (Jul 6, 2007)

I rinse out mine with water and hang out to dry after evey ride.
No problems ever. Make sure hose dries out to avoid mildew.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

mission2 said:


> quick rinse then straight into the freezer kills any germs/bacteria wife hates it in there but other than that a great trick


Freezing doesn't kill anything, it just slows them down.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I have never cleaned my camelbak. I have also never had an issue with flavor or slime. I guess I use it frequently enough and empty it after every use and it makes a difference.


----------



## Samanth (Mar 4, 2012)

yes. with luke warm water and sodium bicarbonate.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Metalhack said:


> I fill mine with hot salt water and let is sit every now and then to give it a freshening.
> 
> After each use I throw it in the freezer. It keeps any thing from growing in it. I thought everyone with a H2O pack did this.


Hmmm interesting idea. I never thought if freezing mine. I have an old one (about 6 yrs old) and want to reuse it again. Should I clean it? (if so, how/with what?) or should I just scrap it and get a new one?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

SRock24 said:


> Hmmm interesting idea. I never thought if freezing mine. I have an old one (about 6 yrs old) and want to reuse it again. Should I clean it? (if so, how/with what?) or should I just scrap it and get a new one?


pretty much any of the suggestions will work.. if it's that old get one of the brush kits and really scrub it. probably will need a new mouth/bite valve and possibly a new hose. check it over first and make sure it isn't cracked, torn or otherwise leaking.

Soaking over night with a bunch of denture cleaner tablets would be a good way. I still do it if it's been sitting too long. I also swish it with a couple of tablespoons of Rubbing Alcohol, *rinse well with water* then leave hanging open over night will sterilize it and remove most tastes from other cleaner. An old paper towel tube works well for holding it open while airing it out.

Regular Dish soap works fine but I just find it much harder to rinse it all out. Soap has a habit of leaving a film on plastics, not a bit deal just takes many more rinses and shakes to get it all out.
it's up to you if it's all worth it or if just buying a new one is more productive.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

thomllama said:


> pretty much any of the suggestions will work.. if it's that old get one of the brush kits and really scrub it. probably will need a new mouth/bite valve and possibly a new hose. check it over first and make sure it isn't cracked, torn or otherwise leaking.
> 
> Soaking over night with a bunch of denture cleaner tablets would be a good way. I still do it if it's been sitting too long. I also swish it with a couple of tablespoons of Rubbing Alcohol, *rinse well with water* then leave hanging open over night will sterilize it and remove most tastes from other cleaner. An old paper towel tube works well for holding it open while airing it out.
> 
> ...


Personally I've been wondering how safe it is to use one of these things for.

Leaching chemical wise that is.

It's probably close to a decade on mine. I am reluctant to throw it out because why add more material to a landfill plus it would cost me money. Perhaps the new one would release more VoC(new car smell) since it is freshly made!


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

I am a grade 4 Water Treatment Operator and a certified Water Quality Lab Analyst in California so I will throw in my 2cents. I only use tap water in my camelbak.Drinking water standards call for a minimum of .2PPM of disinfectant(normaly Chlorine ) city water around here has a minimum or 2PPM so I am using water that has 10X the diinfectant that is used elsewhere.I have been using my camelbak for 4+ years and have never cleaned it,only stored it with tap water.I tested a sample for CL2 residual after sitting for a week and no degradation of CL2 residual.Just for laughs and my own info I am taking a sample to work tomorrow and will run a HPC count(Hetrotrophic Plate Count) and will count the colonies.As for bottled water I have run HPC counts on some well known brands and their HPC counts are higher than my tap water.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

MitchD said:


> I am a grade 4 Water Treatment Operator and a certified Water Quality Lab Analyst in California so I will throw in my 2cents. I only use tap water in my camelbak.Drinking water standards call for a minimum of .2PPM of disinfectant(normaly Chlorine ) city water around here has a minimum or 2PPM so I am using water that has 10X the diinfectant that is used elsewhere.I have been using my camelbak for 4+ years and have never cleaned it,only stored it with tap water.I tested a sample for CL2 residual after sitting for a week and no degradation of CL2 residual.Just for laughs and my own info I am taking a sample to work tomorrow and will run a HPC count(Hetrotrophic Plate Count) and will count the colonies.As for bottled water I have run HPC counts on some well known brands and their HPC counts are higher than my tap water.


sweet.. but I use well water so no chlorine in there... thank god.. (hate the taste) but I bet it does help keep it bacteria free which is probably a good reason mine grows stuff so easy _(that and forgetting it in the van for days )_


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I ran a 24 hr HPC test on the water out of my pack that sat for several days and a parallel test on my tap water and a test on a well known bottled water.
Camelbak water = 71 colonies per m/l
Tap water = 68 colonies per m/l
Bottled water =101 colonies per m/l
This test only shows the count of colonies of bacteria, does not mean they are harmful or not harmful. I did not run a coliform bacteria test because I did not fel it was needed.
I will take my chances with my 4 year old camelbak that has never been cleaned.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, MD. Mostly for vindicating bucking the bottled water trend


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

MitchD said:


> Well I ran a 24 hr HPC test on the water out of my pack that sat for several days and a parallel test on my tap water and a test on a well known bottled water.
> Camelbak water = 71 colonies per m/l
> Tap water = 68 colonies per m/l
> Bottled water =101 colonies per m/l
> ...


These results don't match mine from back in college, but thanks for running the test anyways.

It should be noted that the chlorine level in water isn't high enough to act as a disinfectant long term (as the chlorine is volatile), and won't prevent the growth of bacteria nor mold/mildew or fungus. For example, you can fill a glass with tap water, and spit in it, and bacteria will grow.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes chlorine is a volatile substance. The length of time it acts as a disinfectant is also dependant on several factors. The ones that concern me are temperature(higher temp= less time) PH,and The type of chlorine used .Around here I see free CL2, Chlorine DiOxide,and the most common is chloramines(ammonia and Chlorine).Chloraminated water holds its disinfectant properties much longer than free chlorine. I leave some water in my camelBak for up to a week at a time and based on my results it seems to work


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

what doesn't kill ya...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

Paul.C said:


> I have never cleaned my camelbak. I have also never had an issue with flavor or slime. I guess I use it frequently enough and empty it after every use and it makes a difference.


ditto.

only use tap water tho.


----------

